# artifact collection



## backyard buck (Feb 8, 2008)

lets see um. everything from low quality quartz to flint killers to blades and bone fish hooks!! i will get some pics of mine soon


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 8, 2008)

here's a few from my pitiful collection...


----------



## CAL (Feb 8, 2008)

weathermantrey said:


> here's a few from my pitiful collection...



Nice,everyone has to start somewhere.Thanks for letting us see your started collection!


----------



## lamar (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice'uns, Love that long blade..looks like a Cobbs.....and the expanded notch Bolen is a killer too.

Here's one from SW Ga that almost got missed, it blended in so well with the soil.


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

More SW GA





Frame outside measurements are 17.5 x 17.5 inches


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

SW GA and a couple copenas from Tn.


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

You may have seen these already, Some of my Florida stuff, mostly from the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

Stone and Bone collection


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

Alabama in the red, the rest are SW GA.


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

Fl, Al, and SW Ga represented here






Bottom left frame is a cache of ten. Bottom right frame is tallahatta quartzite.

I'll quit, lets see somebody else's stuff.


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 9, 2008)

Son said:


> You may have seen these already, Some of my Florida stuff, mostly from the Tampa Bay area.


dang you got some KILLERS


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 9, 2008)

Son said:


> Stone and Bone collection


is that a bone point in there?


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 9, 2008)

*Albany Ga Stuff*

Here is some stuff from the Albany area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice stuff, everybody. Gotta love that river patina too!


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Nick,
That quartz dalton is in my river frame can you find it?  It came from the flint too. Strange huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

swampstalker said:


> Hey Nick,
> That quartz dalton is in my river frame can you find it?  It came from the flint too. Strange huh?




Bottom row, second from right? 

I bet it could tell some stories!!


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, right next to the bolen from my avatar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

Soon as my camera battery charges up, I`ll post some of mine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

Here`s some of mine. The ones in the small frame with the blue background are a combination of true arrowheads, a couple of original gunflints, and drills.

The big artifact I`m holdin` was a broken point, probably a Savannah River, that was turned into a scraper. Notice the hard beveled edge across the top. All these but one, the Hillsborough, were found in south Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

The Clay in the blue frame was also turned into a scraper.


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome collection Nick!


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2008)

> is that a bone point in there?



Most are bone pins, a few bone points, a double barbed bone harpoon and a bone blade.


----------



## backyard buck (Feb 9, 2008)

Son said:


> Most are bone pins, a few bone points, a double barbed bone harpoon and a bone blade.



can you get some better pics (closer)of them


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

Antler tips, cut off for making bone arrowheads. Quapaw 1000AD


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

Deer antler with tips cut off, and most of a bone needle. Found in the same site as the tips in the last picture.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

Deer bone, ulna awls, found in the same site as the above.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

And from the same site as above, small antler knapping tools.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

OK, I've found some closeups of the frame you ask about. Florida artifacts with the exception of the gorget, it was found in Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice artifacts Son. Good english gunflint, above the gorget too. Is it a Georgia find?


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

A few of the glass trade beads I've found in Southwest Central Florida


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes Nic, Both gunflints were found near the Confederate Naval Shipyards at highway 84 and the Chattahoochee River.

Georgia Gorget, found in Early Co.





Found this Banerstone in Baker Co. Ga.


----------

